# Change Blank Contact Picture?



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

I know this is weird but does anyone know how to change the default blank contact photo for contacts that do not have a picture?

That generic silhouette drives me crazy lol

I kinda liked the Android from the HTC phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just edit it inside the contact. Click the contact than menu edit, than click the pic icon and select the pic you want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think he means for all contacts without a picture.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Barf said:


> I think he means for all contacts without a picture.


Step 2: Repeat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

There has to be a way to do it that does not require repeating it 200 times

I am looking for a way to change it natively in the rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

PM me and I'll walk you through it. Will require some light theming and creating of an update.zip or a modified apk depending on if you want it in contacts as well as on your phone calls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> PM me and I'll walk you through it. Will require some light theming and creating of an update.zip or a modified apk depending on if you want it in contacts as well as on your phone calls.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I would like to know this as well. Could you CC the message to me?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot


Absolutely! If you guys would like to pm me your email addresses we can move this to Gmail or something  should be a bit easier. I'll be home in an hour or so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

You're best off changing phone, mms, and people apk's if you don't want to see the original one at all. The only flashable mod I use anymore is one I made with those three inverted and with a blue contact picture.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

How about making a mod and posting it in the theme section. I would love to have this as well.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I chose to use ninjamorph from the market and manually replace the icons. It is a very simple program that allows you to pick and choose what you want to change. It's much quicker than making a flashable zip like I usually would. I did mms.apk, contacts.apk, and phone.apk.
In mms I changed "ic_contact_picture.png"
In contacts I changed "ic_contact_picture_180_holo_dark.png", "ic_contact_picture_180_holo_light.png", "ic_contact_picture_holo_dark.png", and "ic_contact_picture_holo_light.png".
Finally I changed "picture_unknown.png" in the phone.apk.
So altogether I swapped out six images. Those six seemed to be the only necessary ones as far as I could tell. It's working great. Process wise I pulled the 3 apk files from my rom and decompressed them to get the images I wanted to change. I opened each one in photoshop so I could match up the colors and dimensions. Pretty much only used the magic wand, fill, and free transform tool. Then I threw them on my phone and swapped them in. No joke, I think it took me longer to write this post than it did to make and replace all the images. lol.

View attachment 20724

View attachment 20725

View attachment 20726

View attachment 20727


----------



## zachjen (Sep 3, 2011)

utcu said:


> I chose to use ninjamorph from the market and manually replace the icons. It is a very simple program that allows you to pick and choose what you want to change. It's much quicker than making a flashable zip like I usually would. I did mms.apk, contacts.apk, and phone.apk.
> In mms I changed "ic_contact_picture.png"
> In contacts I changed "ic_contact_picture_180_holo_dark.png", "ic_contact_picture_180_holo_light.png", "ic_contact_picture_holo_dark.png", and "ic_contact_picture_holo_light.png".
> Finally I changed "picture_unknown.png" in the phone.apk.
> So altogether I swapped out six images. Those six seemed to be the only necessary ones as far as I could tell. It's working great. Process wise I pulled the 3 apk files from my rom and decompressed them to get the images I wanted to change. I opened each one in photoshop so I could match up the colors and dimensions. Pretty much only used the magic wand, fill, and free transform tool. Then I threw them on my phone and swapped them in. No joke, I think it took me longer to write this post than it did to make and replace all the images. lol.


could you post the photoshoped images? they look great. would like to use them.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

zachjen said:


> could you post the photoshoped images? they look great. would like to use them.


No problem. I hope this link works how I want it to. lol. First time I've uploaded documents to googledocs. You should be able to just click file and download on the page. If there's any issues let me know and I'll either fix it or pm me your email and I'll send you the zip.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4AI6YIu6lvVMGdnMkhONDNRNDZreUFuQi1Gb2trdw


----------

